# Galanthophilia - the new tulip mania



## monocotman (Feb 12, 2012)

Hii guys,

if you want to see plant collecting gone mad just check out the prices of some of the rare snowdrops for sale in the UK and Europe on ebay.
One recently went for over £300 and a new 'yellow' clone - 'Elizabeth Harrison' is standing at £369 for a single bulb with some time still left for the auction.
We haven't quite reached the price levels of the 17th century tulips but for small white flowers with varying degrees of green or yellow smudges on the petals, this is quite something,

Regards,

David


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah yes, snowdrops are the best! I completely understand the pricing and the hype! :drool: The Galanthus woronowii 'Elizabeth Harrison' is especially nice! :clap: Similar types would include Galanthus nivalis 'Sandersii' and Galanthus plicatus 'Wendy's Gold'


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 12, 2012)

wowzers!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 12, 2012)

monocotman said:


> <snip>...but for small white flowers with varying degrees of green or yellow smudges on the petals, this is quite something...<snip>


Isn't that the same for some Neofinetia's... :wink:

Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> Ah yes, snowdrops are the best! I completely understand the pricing and the hype!


Really!? oke:


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the auctio that monocotman is talking about.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Galanthus...arden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item43ad1fabf7

And I do find the comparison with Neofenatie quite fitting, eventhough I like Neo's more then Snowdrops. 

While googling some information about this craze I also found out that a well know German E-bay scammer is also active in selling would be rare Snowdrops.


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2012)

Hopefully the seller is not a relative to Kai


----------



## monocotman (Feb 17, 2012)

Latest update - the bulb of Galanthus wornowii 'Elizabeth Harrison' has just sold for £725.10 !!!
Some people have very deep pockets,
David


----------



## Marc (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a lot of money but I find the price just as viable as the prices that are asked for certain other rare "exotic" plants out there.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 17, 2012)

Pricey, but the buyer just got something rather special for his/her garden! Hopefully the vendor is not a con-artist. I wouldn't bid that high for something from someone with virtually no seller feedback history unless I knew the seller personally.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 17, 2012)

I could see Erythrone going for these. oke:


----------



## monocotman (Feb 17, 2012)

The seller of Elizabeth Harrison is authenticated. If you want more details go to the Scottish Rock Garden web site (http://www.srgc.org.uk) and visit the forum. There is a galanthus section. 
Incidentally this site is one of the very best on the web for plant geeks. Just an amazing amount of information on growing plants, mainly alpines, but lots of others too.
Regards,
David


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 17, 2012)

monocotman said:


> The seller of Elizabeth Harrison is authenticated. If you want more details go to the Scottish Rock Garden web site (http://www.srgc.org.uk) and visit the forum. There is a galanthus section.
> Incidentally this site is one of the very best on the web for plant geeks. Just an amazing amount of information on growing plants, mainly alpines, but lots of others too.
> Regards,
> David



Sigh... Then I'd have to say the buyer of the 'Elizabeth Harrison' is one helluva lucky gardener! The price is justified as long as the market will bear it and the buyer will cough up the cash. I would dearly love to grow such a Snow Drop in my garden! :clap:


----------



## monocotman (Feb 18, 2012)

Just found out that the buyer was the seed company Thompson and Morgan.
Apparently it is going to be micropropagated.
Not too easy with snowdrops but possible.
David


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 18, 2012)

monocotman said:


> Just found out that the buyer was the seed company Thompson and Morgan.
> Apparently it is going to be micropropagated.
> Not too easy with snowdrops but possible.
> David



That's exciting! Now even more people will have the opportunity to grow this beautiful flower! :clap:


----------

